# Which AVR between these



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I am having to upgrade my AVR for an AVR with full preouts. My current Denon is just a basic model and has nothing fancy on it. But now do to my wants I need to have a all channel preouts for my future builds.

I have looked at Acessories4less website and found 4 that I liked. I have always wanted to buy the new Trinnov EQ that has come out to try but all honesty cant afford. That being said the Sherwood model has Trinnov EQ built in and would be cheaper than getting a stand alone new Trinnov EQ unit. BUT that being said I have heard a few things bad about the 972 model in saying that sometimes it takes a while to switch between sources and a few other minor things.

That being said I am liking the specs on the Onkyo model TX-NR809 A LOT. but the TX-NR807 is cheaper for about 120 dollars.

But here are the four models I am think about:
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR809/Onkyo-TX-NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR807/Onkyo-TX-NR807-THX-Select2-Plus-135-watts-x-7.2-Network-Receiver/1.html
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/SHERR972/SHERWOOD-R-972-Newcastle-7.1-A/V-Surround-Receiver-TrueHD-DTS-HD/1.html
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/MARSR5005/MARANTZ-SR5005-100w-X-7ch-3-D-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html#!more

Now the Marantz would work fine but I am very curious about the Sherwood. I think it will mainly be down to what others opinions are on the Sherwood and then the two Onkyo's.

SO please let me hear anyones opinions on the above AVR or your experience with the above AVR's.:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the vastly better Video Processing on the 809 Series and that it seem to both run cooler and seem less problematic, I really think the additional expense is well worth it. The 972 would be a good choice too. Especially if you have less than ideal Room Acoustics. I really like Marantz as well, but the 809 has such a strong Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

The good news is that you have already excluded all the bad choices. Any of these 4 will meet your needs. I vote for the 809, but really it's your vote that counts.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My vote is also for the 809. I love mine.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

809 here also, I have one and I love it.:T


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok so its going to be the 809 or the 972. I am just trying to be talked out of the 972 really. I was sold on the 809 when I saw it but Trinnov really has me wanting to try the 972. I have a horrible room for acoustics.

Only one solid wall, 3m x 1.2m glass window, door opening in corner for hall way and another double door opening on the side wall for entry to another room. I cant close any of these rooms openings off but I think I will be happy with 5 speakers and a good room EQ.

Knowing my limitations on my room I dont expect miracles. Going from 2 channels to 5 was a massive improvement even with its faults.(kids dont notice)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack and Tonyvdb will probably weigh in with their opinions as they both own the Sherwood as well as different models of Onkyo. I have read the 972 has some quirks that take some getting use to but Trinnov is suppose to be pretty amazing.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes after reading what the new Trinnov stuff can do I figured I would just have to wait some years before owning any of their stuff. But then someone mentioned the 972 so I am very interested. I guess I am more interested in what the quirks or faults are firstly.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I personally think Trinnov does a better job than even XT32 on the Loudspeakers, but the bundled SubEQ HT that has come with every XT32 AVR/SSP does a noticeably better job on the Subwoofer/LFE Channel. In addition, the 972's implementation of Trinnov only does Measurements from your main Listening Position whereas XT allows for 8 Positions and Audyssey Pro allows for more Listening Positions than I can fathom. Thus, the 972 will be especially good for someone who usually does most HT time with a relatively small group of people.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks make it a Very hard decision....lol I usually have a couch as my listening position. SO maybe 3 people or maybe four. It sounds like the 972 would be great for me.

Are there any bad things about the 972 for everyday using? Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never heard the 972 but I would take that over the Onkyo any day of the week. There are an absolutely huge number of people who are having problems with their Onkyo's hdmi boards. This has turned into a nightmare for sooo many Onkyo owners. If anyone tries to tell you otherwise, just google "Onkyo hdmi board failure". This sucks too because Onkyo's have good sound quality, good picture quality, really good room correction software, and have more (all channels driven) power than any of the Denons/Yamaha's/Pioneers's ect...

If it were not for the reliability issues with the Onkyo, I would take the 809 in a heart beat. Unfortunately, most of the folks who bought Onkyo's in the past, are now regretting it.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have not heard of these problems before......HHHMMMMM. Looks like I might try and get the 972 after all.

Jack what bad things have you had or heard with the 972?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jetjones said:


> I have never heard the 972 but I would take that over the Onkyo any day of the week. There are an absolutely huge number of people who are having problems with their Onkyo's hdmi boards. This has turned into a nightmare for sooo many Onkyo owners. If anyone tries to tell you otherwise, just google "Onkyo hdmi board failure". This sucks too because Onkyo's have good sound quality, good picture quality, really good room correction software, and have more (all channels driven) power than any of the Denons/Yamaha's/Pioneers's ect...
> 
> If it were not for the reliability issues with the Onkyo, I would take the 809 in a heart beat. Unfortunately, most of the folks who bought Onkyo's in the past, are now regretting it.


Hello,
I have not read about any x09 Owner on this Forum with HDMI Board issues. They were more common with the x05, x06, and x07 Series, but the HDMI Boards were redesigned for the x08 Series and even for x07's that needed new HDMI Boards.

My former TX-SR805 and 875 are both around 5 years old and both have never had an HDMI or any other issue whatsoever. I did have an issue with a B-Stock TX-NR3007, but was sent back an A-Stock TX-NR3008 that has been fantastic.

Most of the complaints about Onkyo come from one very popular Forum where a cadre of disgruntled Members really seem to have an Ax to grind. All I can say is looking at other AV Forums and just how many Members of the Staff here who have used Onkyo's throughout with very few if any issues, I do think the issue is not as bad as it might appear. On the Staff side, I think I am the only Member who had an issue with an Onkyo with my 3007. Even Sonnie who owns the Forum has used multiple Onkyo's with no reliability issues. Tony's 805 is still working perfectly and former Moderator Dan (Moonbeam I think was has User Name) from the UK owns an 875 that also has been flawless.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

And just to follow up I spend a good amount of time on that Forum and the x09 Model Owner Threads are all overwhelmingly positive. Same goes with the 3008/5008 Owners Forum. There is that "Failure Thread" that if all the hyperbole was anywhere near approximating the truth would have seen Onkyo engaged in Class Action Lawsuits like what happened to Sony with their SXRD/LCD RPTV's of which there were myriad CAL's.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I have been on a few forums before and never heard much about the Onkyo problems. I know they are great products and thats why they on my list.

Another question was do you think that saving 50 for an open box is wroth it verse the new in box?

I would say yes but after reading what you said about an open box I just wonder. I would not want to have to return the unit for any reason. But any dollar I can save is a god thing also.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Especially with you being in South Australia, I would definitely get a brand new AVR. Many times, a retailer will not even bother to fully test an AVR. There is nothing wrong with a B-Stock from Accessories4less, but I would steer clear of an Open Box.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. I think I will stick with the brand new one then. Just need to check shipping prices and go from there.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

DOes the Sherwood come with a measuring microphone?

I saw that the connection on the back fro the microphone is a rg45 or at least looks like one. SO I hope it does come with its own but want to ask to make sure.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, it includes a Trinnov "Acoustic Probe" or set-up mic. It does have an RJ45 network jack, the microphone uses a Cat 5e cable for its connection.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Some people just like to slam a product even when they don't even own them. I know Onkyo had some problems with the models that Jack mentioned but I have had my 809 for a few months now and it is performing flawlessley. Also when you sell as many units as Onkyo does you may see more issues then from other brands that only sell half as much. Just my 2 cents......:wave:


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

If I were going out today with your list I would buy the Onkyo 809. I just picked up an Onkyo and I am loving it. Feature packed and easy to use. The major problems from previous models is all but gone in the newer models. :sweat:


----------

